# Walnut Bar Stools



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

I've been planning to build some new bar stools for my kitchen island for some time now. I've made a few prototypes in different configurations, trying to be creative, and I just haven't been satisfied with the design yet. So I decided to try something simple and for my wife and I it works.

I've got the first of four completed to the point where I've got two coats of oil on it. All of the one piece seats are cut from the same 17" wide board with the sap wood running down each edge and there is a little bit of free edge on the sides. The rails in the back have some interest to them as well. The lower one is some spalted walnut which, unfortunately, washed out a bit when I applied the oil. I'm hoping it comes back as I add clear layers of finish. The top rail is sapwood to go with the sides of the seats and it also has some interesting curled waves running through it in a star-burst pattern. 

I am happy with this sturdy, straight forward design. They go nicely with my walnut dining set that I recently complete in the same room. They should be around long after I am gone.

Thanks for looking, Bret


----------



## dbales (Jun 21, 2011)

very nice!


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Beautiful job as always Bret.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

That's a great look, love the seats!


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Very nice Bret. The two shades of walnut has been growing on me more and more with each piece you share. How do you shape the seat? I'm thinking about a (single) kitchen stool and it would be a nice touch to have a shaped seat, but I've never done anything like this before. Tips would be appreciated! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Very nice looking chairs Bret. I like the two tone effect. Have you tried them on for size? Are they comfortable?
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

Shop Dad said:


> Very nice Bret. The two shades of walnut has been growing on me more and more with each piece you share. How do you shape the seat? I'm thinking about a (single) kitchen stool and it would be a nice touch to have a shaped seat, but I've never done anything like this before. Tips would be appreciated! Thanks for sharing.


Using a Lancelot chain saw wheel on the angle grinder I have made this setup for starting the seat carving which cuts in a consistent perimeter and bottom depth to work to with the other tools at which point all the work is done freehand. It's more of an attack than a shaping. I use a big bevel up gouge to remove as much as I can. Then is switch to a 4 1/2" flap disk on the angler grinder, a couple of small hand planes, curved card scrapers and then finally a ROS. The flap disk creates a huge cloud of sawdust and is best done outdoors if possible while wearing a respirator. It's also kind of fun. Definitely start with a practice piece because there is a learning curve. I've done enogh of them now that i have it down to about an hour per seat.

















Good luck, Bret


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

I love it! Can't wait to see all four.


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

firehawkmph said:


> Very nice looking chairs Bret. I like the two tone effect. Have you tried them on for size? Are they comfortable?
> Mike Hawkins


Oh yes, of course. I built a rough prototype beforehand so I could test the sit. Fairly comfy it is though not the most comfortable chair I've ever built. Not bad for a bar stool. 

Bret


----------



## jstange2 (Dec 5, 2010)

That looks amazing!


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Lola Ranch said:


> Using a Lancelot chain saw wheel on the angle grinder I have made this setup for starting the seat carving which cuts in a consistent perimeter and bottom depth to work to with the other tools at which point all the work is done freehand. It's more of an attack than a shaping. I use a big bevel up gouge to remove as much as I can. Then is switch to a 4 1/2" flap disk on the angler grinder, a couple of small hand planes, curved card scrapers and then finally a ROS. The flap disk creates a huge cloud of sawdust and is best done outdoors if possible while wearing a respirator. It's also kind of fun. Definitely start with a practice piece because there is a learning curve. I've done enogh of them now that i have it down to about an hour per seat.
> 
> Good luck, Bret


Thanks. Pretty nifty jig there. Great to have the dust collection. Those blades look useful for quite a few things.


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

I've been planning to build some new bar stools for my kitchen island for some time now. I've made a few prototypes in different configurations, trying to be creative, and I just haven't been satisfied with the design yet. So I decided to try something _*simple* _and for my wife and I it works

Simple might not be the word that I use to describe the project. Very nice though.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Very creative jig*

If there were a use for a CNC router it would be on those kind of chair seats. Lacking that, that jig looks like it does a great job wasting the material away in a hurry and giving the work lines for further removal by hand tools. I'm surprised it only takes an hour to do the whole seat. Amazing. :yes:
Nice work Bret. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Ahh yes, the same high quality, incredible work I've come to expect from you! I'm loving the seat. But the entire unit is great. They're going to be even more amazing when finished.


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Nice use of beautiful wood. I love the curly in top rail....


----------



## MidKnight (Aug 6, 2012)

I love these chairs! The contrast is beautiful. Well done.

The legs are much like the legs on my first piece of furniture, an end table. Did you consider cutting back the inside of the legs to lighten up the bottom at all? Here's mine. The only think I'd have done was to bring my back cut up farther to lighten the "ankle" of the piece. 

Really wonderful job on the stools.


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

MidKnight said:


> I love these chairs! The contrast is beautiful. Well done.
> 
> The legs are much like the legs on my first piece of furniture, an end table. Did you consider cutting back the inside of the legs to lighten up the bottom at all? Here's mine. The only think I'd have done was to bring my back cut up farther to lighten the "ankle" of the piece.
> 
> Really wonderful job on the stools.


Wow, if I didn't know better I say that little table was something I built. And yes, I did consider cutting the bottom back below the stretcher but decided against because I though it would match my other furniture better the way it is.

Thanks, Bret


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

woodnthings said:


> If there were a use for a CNC router it would be on those kind of chair seats. Lacking that, that jig looks like it does a great job wasting the material away in a hurry and giving the work lines for further removal by hand tools. I'm surprised it only takes an hour to do the whole seat. Amazing. :yes:
> Nice work Bret. :thumbsup:


Well Bill, you were right. I started carving out another seat this morning and I have more than an hour into it and I'm not done yet. Probably more like an hour and a half to two hours.

Bret


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

Lola Ranch said:


> Well Bill, you were right. I started carving out another seat this morning and I have more than an hour into it and I'm not done yet. Probably more like an hour and a half to two hours.
> 
> Bret



When I did my shop stool I used an angle grinder as well, but I didnt use the lancelot, I used carbide tipped discs from Woodcraft.

I dont remember it taking me more than 2 hours to do the seat on mine.


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

oldmacnut said:


> When I did my shop stool I used an angle grinder as well, but I didnt use the lancelot, I used carbide tipped discs from Woodcraft.
> 
> I dont remember it taking me more than 2 hours to do the seat on mine.


I finished the seat right after I posted to Bill. It took a total of 1.25 hours. Some of that time was spent monkeying around with the dust collector setup. So I'm back to my original estimate of 1 hour.

BTW, I like your stool. Very organic looking, as if it just grew that way. Lots of shaping and grinding on that project. How many did you make?

Bret


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

Lola Ranch said:


> I finished the seat right after I posted to Bill. It took a total of 1.25 hours. Some of that time was spent monkeying around with the dust collector setup. So I'm back to my original estimate of 1 hour.
> 
> BTW, I like your stool. Very organic looking, as if it just grew that way. Lots of shaping and grinding on that project. How many did you make?
> 
> Bret


I made 1. It's a prototype. total time spent was 4 weeks gluing, grinding, sanding. The legs were the hardest part. And dust collection? pfft I rolled the cart outside and let the dust fly.

I was working on the full size templates and plans, it takes very thick material to do, I used 4" thick stock for the seat, 3 1/2 for the legs. It is very heavy and sturdy to. I have been wanting to do a Cherry one for the past year real bad. If I had enough people interested in buying a set of plans, I would justify the time needed to finish them, and do a start to finish build to take pics for the plans. My Uncle did the design. I have the full size print out profiles.

But, now I am really thinking about making another one as I type this. It just takes SO much material to make one of these


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

oldmacnut said:


> I made 1. It's a prototype. total time spent was 4 weeks gluing, grinding, sanding. The legs were the hardest part. And dust collection? pfft I rolled the cart outside and let the dust fly.
> 
> I was working on the full size templates and plans, it takes very thick material to do, I used 4" thick stock for the seat, 3 1/2 for the legs. It is very heavy and sturdy to. I have been wanting to do a Cherry one for the past year real bad. If I had enough people interested in buying a set of plans, I would justify the time needed to finish them, and do a start to finish build to take pics for the plans. My Uncle did the design. I have the full size print out profiles.
> 
> But, now I am really thinking about making another one as I type this. It just takes SO much material to make one of these


Man, that's a lot of hours. But I can see the effort in the final product. I was feeling like I should have gone with a more creative design but when you mentioned how much time you had in just the one stool I remembered why I decided to keep it simple, I wanted to get them done in a timely manner. 

On my four stools, I cut all the parts out and stacked them but then I just assembled one at a time. I've got two done now. I haven't been working on them full time but I should have all four chairs done in about eight days. If I'd worked on them everyday for 8 hours a day I think I could do it in about 5 or 6 days.

That's the practical side of woodworking. Too many years as a professional for me not to think of the bottom line which is mainly, how long it takes to build.

I think my next project will be something off the wall. I don't know what it is going to be yet but I want to do something a little more complex.

Bret


----------



## steamfab (Jun 22, 2012)

Amazing work on the carved seats, really feel comfortable. The look is organic and rustic. Truly works of art, worthy as heirlooms. 

__________________
www.sawblade.com


----------

